# Mission Accomplished! My First Bowkill



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I finally got my first bowkill this morning....what a feeling!! I cannot even begin to explain how awesome this feels to have finally got a buck (any deer for that matter) with my bow. After three years of learning, practicing, getting out of bed before the sun rises....today I was rewarded for all the hard work. A big thanks to my buddy Troy for letting me hunt his farm!!

We were at the farm by 6:00 this morning and there were already deer moving all around as we saw a few in the driveway as we arrived. I was in the tree by 6:30 and it wasn't long after a buck trots right by my stand. I wasn't able to shoot, but watched him roam around out of range for about 15 minutes or so. After he left, maybe 20 minutes later, I hear a lot of activity coming from my left and here come two does running full speed being chased by a little buck. Behind them, was my buck! As he runs towards my stand I am thinking I need to get him to stop. I literally grunt out and he stops right beneath me!!!! I was already drawn back at this point so when he stopped I let it fly!! He went about 40-50 yards or so and fell. Awesome!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice work. Here's a bigger picture:


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice buck.I know how you fell I also got my first bow kill yesterday.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats, I'm happy for you!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

You cant beat that for your first deer. Odd looking beam on that one side also. Nice one none the less. Congrats.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Thats a nice mature deer! way to go. There ain't nothing like bowhunting.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Can I get a woot woot!?!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on your first! He is heavy horned!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...congrats!


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Good Job FishNTeachr! It sure made for an easy track. It was a memorable morning for me as well. If you time it right (like this weekend was) the rut is by far the most exciting time to hunt. Since now you got your first deer and now your first bow kill buck, they only thing left is your first doe and you will be a veteran.


----------



## Whateversbitn (Mar 2, 2008)

Way to go Fishnteachr ! That is a great buck for your first. I like the heavy bases. Looks like you put a great shot on him. I'm still lookin to get my buck this year. Congrats.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

congrats! i am still waiting myself. did he come from greene county?


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys for the congrats! I am still pumped up two days later! It was from Greene Co.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go man! Congrats!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice lookin deer. Got some nice mass on it.


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

great deer congrats!!!!!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats the first bow kill is always the one you remember like your first girlfriend


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats - nothing like that first bow kill! Hooked for life now I bet

Also - very neat buck


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Hooked for life now I bet


Without a doubt....I am ready to get out there again this weekend!! See if I can get that $15 tag filled.


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice buck. Good Job. You are hooked for life now!!!!
Woot! Woot!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats I have no yet got my first BOWKILL yet but ive killed about 15 or so deer.


----------

